# Forum > News > OC News >  CoreRewards

## Kenneth

*CoreRewards*
OwnedCore's CoreRewards is the newest addition to the website which rewards the regular user with prizes if they have opted in. In this new system you are given a set of 3 daily tasks that are all tied to browsing pages on OwnedCore. These tasks, once completed, unlock your daily chest which contains CoreRewards and Shards. These can be used to redeem all sorts of prizes ranging from Bitcoin to Steam Gift Cards and if you're really spicy a PS5. Let's break down exactly how to use this system below. 


First and foremost you should see a chest along the topside of your website that looks like the image above. This is how you opt-in to the CoreReward system but is also a short cut to get to the CoreReward page at any given time. This icon also shows you how long you have to complete your tasks to open your daily chest before it restarts and a new chest is handed out. There are all sorts of chests you can get ranging from a wooden chest all the way up to a diamond chest. The better the chest the better the rewards inside. Each chest has a set % to spawn as your daily chest. This picture shows how rare each chest is plus what they contain. 



Once on the CoreRewards page you will see the chest you got and the tasks that need to be completed. The tasks are the same each day. 

* Page View*

- Simply browse 15 unique OwnedCore pages. This means viewing the actual threads inside a section. The section itself does not count as a page view. Each thread must be unique to count as a page view and you may only be rewarded a page view credit once every 60 seconds. 

*Sponsor Page View*

- This is a page filled with banners of all sponsored companies on OwnedCore. Simply going to this page and viewing all the banners counts as 1 of the 5 needed views. These can only be credited once every 60 seconds and must view the page for 30 seconds. 

- After getting 1 credit you must go back to CoreRewards and click Sponsor Page View again to get back to the page in order to reset and receive credit toward your 2/5 and beyond. 

* Sponsor Banner View*

- Click any banner in the Sponsor Page above and view it for 60 seconds. You can triple dip all 3 tasks up to 5 times by clicking the Sponsor Page View (1 task), clicking a banner inside (2nd task), and that banner is technically a thread so this also counts toward your page view across the website (3rd task). 

 

 



Completed your tasks? Congratulations you should be able to now open up your daily chest. Inside you will see a multitude of rewards such as Shards and CoreRewards. Shards are pieces to a puzzle. For example if you get a $5 Steam Card like seen above you now have that Shard stored. Each prize takes a certain amount of Shards in order to redeem. The $5 Steam Gift Card is one of the 20 shards needed in order to unlock the reward. CoreRewards can also be redeemed to your liking. Each redemption of CoreRewards is to unlock another Shard to complete a reward. For me after getting the $5 Steam Gift Card it might be a good idea to save for 2000 CoreRewards and buy another Shard toward the $5 Steam Gift Card so I will be 2/20. Use your points how you like!





We hope everybody enjoys the system. If you have feedback on the system we would love to hear it! Let us know of any prizes you think should be added or UI changes to make it easier and more accessible. Hope everybody reading this gets a diamond chest in their next cycle!

----------


## BURBIGO3

Thanks for all what you're doing.


TweakBox Tutuapp

----------


## Zab

Please let us know your suggestions and feedback!

----------


## Neer

Mentioned it in the Shoutbox but a nice small thing would be to reward Corecoins baseline, just a small amount.
The Corecoin reward should be instantaneous every time, not a small part of something to work towards.

----------


## Zab

> Mentioned it in the Shoutbox but a nice small thing would be to reward Corecoins baseline, just a small amount.
> The Corecoin reward should be instantaneous every time, not a small part of something to work towards.


This is added now  :Smile:  Everything is a work in progress and we're constantly adding new things and tweaking the system

----------


## MistiServices

Great new addition, definitly needed on OC!

*https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news/help-support/suggestions/ *

----------


## Zab

> Great new addition, definitly needed on OC!
> 
> *https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news/help-support/suggestions/ *


See anything we can add or improve there let me know!

----------


## Lakerban

Its sooo cooooool , great idea , keep it up!! <3

----------


## Yawnstar

Great little addition to the site, good job  :Smile:

----------


## Zab

> Its sooo cooooool , great idea , keep it up!! <3


You are the first to redeem an animated avatar  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lakerban

> You are the first to redeem an animated avatar


Yeaaaa  :Big Grin:  HYPEEEEEEEEEE :333

----------


## Kenneth

> Yeaaaa  HYPEEEEEEEEEE :333


Avatar looking dope!

----------


## Lakerban

> Avatar looking dope!


Thank you Kenn <3 , i had to compress it down to 200kb tho but ye this is still a decent avatar :P , @elixrgfx is a beast  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eryx

Maybe it's fixed already, but increasing max size for animated avatars is on your to-do list!

----------


## smmgoal

Any of limit win ps5 or xbox and how many days will come these chests ? i mean if someone won ps5 before me then i can win also ?

----------


## Zab

> Any of limit win ps5 or xbox and how many days will come these chests ? i mean if someone won ps5 before me then i can win also ?


You can win it personally, doesn't matter what someone else does.

There is no limit

----------


## smmgoal

@Zab Im number 1 Most Earned CoreRewards i really wanna win ps5 or xboxs

----------


## Zab

> @Zab Im number 1 Most Earned CoreRewards i really wanna win ps5 or xboxs


You can get it (Eventually) It's not something you can get in 1 month

----------


## smmgoal

@Zab Actually i am planning to win 1 years later will continue everyday if im not die.

----------


## Lakerban

Btw , you can add an option to redeem gift card/btc shards for corecoins instead , lets say i got 25/25 shards for an amazon 20$ gift card, and i dont really need it , but i would like to redeem those shards for 20$ worth of corecoins instead of the giftcard  :Smile: 

Edit: Corecoins.. not Corereward currency :3

----------


## smmgoal

@Lakerban I am just keeping coins for buy xbox or ps5  :Smile:  when be 10k gonna buy shard

----------


## Slothinger

great feature , keep it up

----------


## Hamitcagdas

you have more luck to get ps5 if you really buy it yourself. lmao

----------


## smmgoal

I dont think so, i have 4 shard right now for xbox and also can buy 2 more with my coins  :Wink:  its not impossible to get within 1 years or 1.5. Also @Zab can add instead amazon $200 Iphone X or some Apple product  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zab

> I dont think so, i have 4 shard right now for xbox and also can buy 2 more with my coins  its not impossible to get within 1 years or 1.5. Also @Zab can add instead amazon $200 Iphone X or some Apple product


Ya that might be a good idea

----------


## Lakerban

> I dont think so, i have 4 shard right now for xbox and also can buy 2 more with my coins  its not impossible to get within 1 years or 1.5. Also @Zab can add instead amazon $200 Iphone X or some Apple product


Not bad ^^,if you are lucky enough you can get it sooner imo :3 
You can just use amazon gift card to buy apple thingies from amazon too ^_^

----------


## smmgoal

@Lakerban so need more than $200 lol

----------


## Lakerban

haha well depends on what "apple Products" are you talking about ^^
Got some new pods last week for about 150eu ^_^ (180usd)

----------


## smmgoal

15/30
Xbox Series S

Xbox coming soon lolll

----------


## smmgoal

23/30 Xbox coming soon  :Thumbsup:

----------


## smmgoal

İts 29/30 now last 1 :Stick Out Tongue:  X Box Coming !!

----------


## Borpa

One question, since you no longer can gift steam cards to friends that are from different countries i assume steam giftcards are for NA only?

----------


## smmgoal

X box Series S	yig*****[email protected] Pending	11-10-2021, 12:41 AM I WON IT !!!! 30/30

----------


## smmgoal

> Avatar looking dope!


Hello Kenneth i gave my email almost 20 days passed when we can talk about my prize ?

----------


## Zab

> Hello Kenneth i gave my email almost 20 days passed when we can talk about my prize ?


I'll shoot you a private message

Cheers

----------


## dextrax4

Hello, any updates with the prizes? I have some pending for a very long time.

Thanks.

----------


## dextrax4

> I'll shoot you a private message
> 
> Cheers


Any update, please, Zab?

----------


## dextrax4

> *CoreRewards*


Hello? can someone say something? please

----------


## MistiServices

> Hello? can someone say something? please


Have u ever got ur issue solved?

----------


## ulrick54

Thank you for doing this for us, let more things be like this

----------


## alex990

Thanks for all what you're doing.

----------

